
A Handful of Tech Companies Decide Who Has Free Speech Online - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/salil-mehta-free-speech.html
======
Adamantcheese
I wouldn't conflate forgetting to prevent users from marking their own emails
as spam with censorship. Seems like an awfully big stretch to me.

~~~
exolymph
Seems like you didn't read the whole article.

